# I *LOVE* my Retina MBP



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I just thought I'd make a quick post saying...

I LOVE MY RETINA MBP!!!!

Don't ask me HOW, but I managed to get $750.00 for my 09, 13 inch MBP, so that made the cost of this one seem like way less. 

When I was restoring my old macbook to its factory settings after having bought this one, just feeling how clunky it was, how LOUD it was (I never even realized how loud the fan was until I got my Retina MBP and used it intensely and heard almost nothing), how HOT it was, how SMALL it was, made me realize this was such a good purchase.

I was worried about it being 15 inches, I really wanted to wait for the 13 inch because I use my laptop for school (as well as web design), but after using this Retina MBP, I LOVE the size. The screen is perrrrrrfect.

I just can NOT believe how quiet it is, and how it barely gets hot. Right now I'm running Photoshop CS6, Dreamweaver CS6, Safari, Firefox, Mail, Skype, I barely hear a sound and it's "warm" at BEST. 

SO IF YOU'RE THINKING OF MAKING THE SWITCH...... DO IT!!!!!!!! This computer is just SUCH a pleasure to work with, I can't believe it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_A little something for those of you lucky enough to have a Retina MBP:_

*Load up your new Retina Mac with these awesome apps*



> Got a new MacBook Pro with a retina display? Want to know which apps you can get that won't look pixelated? Retina Mac Apps is an attractive directory of the apps available to you right now.


(RetinaMacApps via LifeHacker)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I really want one, but thinking I should wait for the next rev.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats! I was so close to buying one, but i wanted the space to put in two drives w/o spending an arm and a leg.

the screen is awesome.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

just noticed that i am getting the image retention issues that many are reporting

drag


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I picked mine up on Monday absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

broad said:


> just noticed that i am getting the image retention issues that many are reporting
> 
> drag


Apparently that issue's only affecting units with LG displays, not the Samsung ones.

You can check what you have by typing the below into terminal.

ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6

If your display's model number begins with "LP" then it's and LG if not, then it's a Samsung.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll likely pickup a second generation 13-inch Retina... Worked on a number of 15-inch Retinas now and I think they are very nice!!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Not planning to pick up the Retina MBP, but I checked it out in the temporary Apple Store at Sherway. The screen is amazing! Everything was so crisp and looked great overall. I hope a 13" Retina MBP will be a bit lighter and cheaper!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine is an lg. 

I've also heard anecdotally that the Samsung screens have better color accuracy and cleaner whites as well. 

Best computer I've ever owned other than this though


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

broad said:


> just noticed that i am getting the image retention issues that many are reporting
> 
> drag


Me too, LG and it does have the IR issue 

Going through return/replacement process now...


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

after a few weeks of toting this around i cant go back. ill take my chances on another and if the display is effed up itll just go back as well..


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Sad to see this issue with LG continuing. When it was first reported a few weeks ago, I was able to test a few machines at the Apple Store and there was a clear difference in quality between the Samsungs and LG displays in terms of brightness levels. A friend of mine has the image retention and a return to the Apple Store today to test against the Samsungs in front of the "Genius" was pointless. All the Kiosk models are LGs now. Sorry, but I smell a rat. My friend was 1 day out of the 14 day return and was sent home. They offered to send the machine in for repair, but who wants a computer that is Frankensteined 2 weeks after purchase at any price point? I want to buy this machine so badly, but the very feature that separates it from the line is the source of the flaw. The Samsung vs. LG display lottery has been going on for over a year with the MacBook Air and it is sad to see it carry on. I hope Apple gets this sorted out sooner than later and does the right thing for their customers. Especially when the issue doesn't present itself in the first 2 weeks in all cases.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the problem is that Samsung can't produce enough displays to meet Apple's demands. They're selling 5M+ Macs a quarter. They can't make enough screens so LG has to step in - and LG has an inferior product.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I think the problem is that Samsung can't produce enough displays to meet Apple's demands. They're selling 5M+ Macs a quarter. They can't make enough screens so LG has to step in - and LG has an inferior product.


Or maybe Samsung could meet the demand but aren't too quick to supply Apple with the displays while they are suing their asses...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

 Dumpling;1212181 said:


> Sad to see this issue with LG continuing. When it was first reported a few weeks ago, I was able to test a few machines at the Apple Store and there was a clear difference in quality between the Samsungs and LG displays in terms of brightness levels. A friend of mine has the image retention and a return to the Apple Store today to test against the Samsungs in front of the "Genius" was pointless. All the Kiosk models are LGs now. Sorry, but I smell a rat. My friend was 1 day out of the 14 day return and was sent home. They offered to send the machine in for repair, but who wants a computer that is Frankensteined 2 weeks after purchase at any price point? I want to buy this machine so badly, but the very feature that separates it from the line is the source of the flaw. The Samsung vs. LG display lottery has been going on for over a year with the MacBook Air and it is sad to see it carry on. I hope Apple gets this sorted out sooner than later and does the right thing for their customers. Especially when the issue doesn't present itself in the first 2 weeks in all cases.


if i were him i would call applecare


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

my brain can't comprehend how the samsung screens can be "better" than the LG ones. like im sure if i saw side by side (ie im not doubting you) but its just hard to imagine. 

if it werent for this stupid IR i doubt i would care. i dont even notice it *that* much (unless im using a dark background) its more a principle thing...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Mine says - so I guess LS is Samsung. 
LSN154YL01001
DLM2216016GF49GA4

Pretty happy with mine tho screen shots are an issue.

Lovely to handle and the multiple useful resolutions are terrific for my work flow.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

broad said:


> my brain can't comprehend how the samsung screens can be "better" than the LG ones. like im sure if i saw side by side (ie im not doubting you) but its just hard to imagine.
> 
> if it werent for this stupid IR i doubt i would care. i dont even notice it *that* much (unless im using a dark background) its more a principle thing...


The differences are more apparent in the MacBook Air line. The Retina Pro I noticed that the brightness level on the Samsung model was higher at full bars. I could not see any difference in overall colour. My friend has decided to keep his MacBook but has been in contact with AppleCare over the issue. They have promised a replacement if the issue worsens, but I guess time will tell. I will hold off a few months and see how this plays out.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No burn-in issues with my Retina, and so bright it can hurt if you don't turn it down...


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

HowEver said:


> No burn-in issues with my Retina, and so bright it can hurt if you don't turn it down...


Is it an LG or a Samsung display?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

A perfectly fine LG. Not bought in the first month though; perhaps they worked this out in the interim.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

HowEver said:


> A perfectly fine LG. Not bought in the first month though; perhaps they worked this out in the interim.


Thanks for the info. Not all the LGs are bad but there are still defective ones being shipped to customers. I will wait a couple of months to see how this all plays out and decide on a MacBook at that point.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

After so many days of reading about all the oohs and aahs of the Retina display I went to the Apple Store today to look at a Retina and a non-Retina 15" MBPro side by side showing exactly the same things on screen.

Maybe my eyesight is not what it used to be, but I frankly saw absolutely not an iota of difference between the two.

Of course, I only looked at applications that I normally use, which does not include any Photo-manipulation or Video creation or games, so my view (no pun intended) may be skewed.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My wife got a new retina display iPad and when I put it beside my iPad 2, I honestly cannot see any difference. They look identical to me as well, tilt.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, didn't even notice my thread had any replies. I'm not having any of the issues listed and I love my Retina MBP. We also have a brand new regular 13 inch MBP in my house and using it makes it look and feel like crap.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

tilt said:


> After so many days of reading about all the oohs and aahs of the Retina display I went to the Apple Store today to look at a Retina and a non-Retina 15" MBPro side by side showing exactly the same things on screen.
> 
> Maybe my eyesight is not what it used to be, but I frankly saw absolutely not an iota of difference between the two.
> 
> Of course, I only looked at applications that I normally use, which does not include any Photo-manipulation or Video creation or games, so my view (no pun intended) may be skewed.


I would say your eyesight is not what it used to be. All the text and UI elements are noticeably better. I just bought an MBP last year, so I'm going to wait a couple of years before I get one. By that time I may be able to get an Air with one.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

hayesk said:


> I would say your eyesight is not what it used to be. All the text and UI elements are noticeably better. I just bought an MBP last year, so I'm going to wait a couple of years before I get one. By that time I may be able to get an Air with one.


I would say that the most notable difference is the fact that the Retina MBP gets MUCH brighter than the other MBP's. This might not really sound that impressive, but when you use the retina on full brightness and then go to the regular one on full brightness, it feels very very dull. I guess though if you're not one to put it on full brightness 100% of the time like I do, that might not matter, but I love it


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

tilt said:


> After so many days of reading about all the oohs and aahs of the Retina display I went to the Apple Store today to look at a Retina and a non-Retina 15" MBPro side by side showing exactly the same things on screen.
> Maybe my eyesight is not what it used to be, but I frankly saw absolutely not an iota of difference between the two.
> Cheers


'tilt' and me have seen eye-to-eye on several matters on here, so I tend to "listen" to him.
Anyway, I'm upgrading in October, probably, (cash coming in then) and I'm looking at a 13" MBP. Can't possibly afford the retina thingy. I'm going to bump to 8GB and 750GB. What I found quite disturbing on the Apple site (did a trial purchase to see my options) is that iWorks is NOT included. I guess iLife is. What a pain. I now HAVE to buy Pages, etc.? Or can I use my disk from this old MB I'm on?
Thanks for any advice.
/M.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

One thing that was great about buying the Retina MBP for me was that I got 200$ off for being a student, and a $100 app store gift card. I thought that was pretty freaking great considering I didn't know I'd be getting those and would have definitely bought it without them. 

Especially because I plan to switch to the iPhone 5 in September; $100 on the app store? I feel like that'll last FOREVER.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

mgmitchell said:


> 'tilt' and me have seen eye-to-eye on several matters on here, so I tend to "listen" to him.
> Anyway, I'm upgrading in October, probably, (cash coming in then) and I'm looking at a 13" MBP. Can't possibly afford the retina thingy. I'm going to bump to 8GB and 750GB. What I found quite disturbing on the Apple site (did a trial purchase to see my options) is that iWorks is NOT included. I guess iLife is. What a pain. I now HAVE to buy Pages, etc.? Or can I use my disk from this old MB I'm on?
> Thanks for any advice.
> /M.


iWork hasn't been included with any Mac since its inception in 2006. And yes, you could use the disc you already have. The iWork apps are now sold individually on the Mac App Store for $14 a piece.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

tilt said:


> After so many days of reading about all the oohs and aahs of the Retina display I went to the Apple Store today to look at a Retina and a non-Retina 15" MBPro side by side showing exactly the same things on screen.
> 
> Maybe my eyesight is not what it used to be, but I frankly saw absolutely not an iota of difference between the two.
> 
> ...


no offence, but if you cant see the difference then you might want to book an appointment at the optician...the difference is 100% there and its nothing short of staggering..


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Lars said:


> Yes, you could use the disc you already have. The iWork apps are now sold individually on the Mac App Store for $14 a piece.


Thanks, 'Lars'. Good to know. The three iWork-ees are $19.95 as add-ons when you go through the purchase segment online. Hmm.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

mgmitchell said:


> Thanks, 'Lars'. Good to know. The three iWork-ees are $19.95 as add-ons when you go through the purchase segment online. Hmm.


You're right - they're $19 a piece, my bad.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Lars said:


> You're right - they're $19 a piece, my bad.


At least I'll save $60 now that I know I can use them on the new MBP in the fall.
/M.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

broad said:


> no offence, but if you cant see the difference then you might want to book an appointment at the optician...the difference is 100% there and its nothing short of staggering..


That is only a matter of opinion. I am with tilt and see little difference at all. Not enough to spend the extra dough to own one for sure.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Tend to 'listen' to you, too, SINC. This is comforting, to some degree.
/M.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> That is only a matter of opinion. I am with tilt and see little difference at all. Not enough to spend the extra dough to own one for sure.


ummm..no. its not an opinion. opinions are subjective. its 100% fact. 

maybe you need to book an appointment with the optometrist also?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

For a lot of tasks, I also don't see a benefit of the Retina display. Maybe my mind will change once AutoCAD becomes Retina display capable.

Thumbnails in iPhoto do look great on the Retina display however, as with the 178 degree viewing angles, but if I got a 1280x800 IPS 13" MBP I'd be very happy.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dona83 said:


> For a lot of tasks, I also don't see a benefit of the Retina display. Maybe my mind will change once AutoCAD becomes Retina display capable.
> 
> Thumbnails in iPhoto do look great on the Retina display however, as with the 178 degree viewing angles, but if I got a 1280x800 IPS 13" MBP I'd be very happy.


Why would you be happy with the current resolution? It looks like crap. I guess if you like your display to look like a Lite-brite it's nice.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

broad said:


> ummm..no. its not an opinion. opinions are subjective. its 100% fact.
> 
> maybe you need to book an appointment with the optometrist also?


With 20/15 vision, I rather doubt that. 

I say it is not a significant enough difference to justify the cost. That is my opinion, yes. It simply is not as good as retina lovers would have you believe. And that's a fact.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

broad said:


> no offence, but if you cant see the difference then you might want to book an appointment at the optician...the difference is 100% there and its nothing short of staggering..


None taken. In fact that's why I put in the caveat that it might be just my eyesight. BTW, I do wear glasses to read and I had them on when I was testing.

Of course, I did not change the brightness setting as another poster had suggested - never occurred to me to do so.

Cheers


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's something to consider... it may affect only a small subset of potential RMPB buyers, but... for those who are affected, it could be a big deterrent:

*Something’s Missing From My New MacBook Pro*



> I’ve got everything all ready to go, and I’m packing up to literally walk out the door. I’m excited to be taking my new thinner, lighter and much faster MacBook Pro to do my transmitting, and I grab the essential Kensington Security Cable and lock (you use this to physically lock your MacBook Pro to the table, so while you’re on the field, another photographer, or staffer, or passerby, doesn’t slip your shiny new laptop in their bag and it’s gone forever. Hey, it happens enough that every photographer locks down their stuff, just like you would at Starbucks when you have to go to the restroom).
> 
> It was at that moment that I freaked out, because when I looked at the side of my new top-of-the-line MacBook Pro I noticed that the tiny security slot that Apple puts in ALL MacBook Pros just for this purpose, is missing.


(ScottKelby)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

This Article best explains why my Retina MacBook Pro went back - I am a writer and spend most of my day in Final Draft/Movie Magic Screenwriter or MS Word. Look at how janky MS Word and Dreamweaver look in this screenshot (be sure to click on the image and zoom in for the maximum -retina - effect  ) 



None of the pieces of Software I use day-in-day-out stand any chance of being updated to "retina" display quality anytime soon - so my Retina Experience was terrible - and led me to procrastinate more in Safari, just 'cause it looked "pretty" unlike the utterly ugly pixely-garbage look of Final draft and MS Word. This isn't Apple's fault - it's the app makers taking too long to catch up. And yes, it's like PPC to Intel where Office took forever - but Rosetta made the transition bearable at worst -- the pixely-grossness of the Retina screen in Word/etc... is like using a blown up iPhone app on the iPad 24/7. No-one wants to spend $2200 to do that. So my Retina MacBook Pro went back to Apple. 

And before people suggest Apps like Pages, TextEdit, iAWriter, etc... I have them all too - but Word works the best with Track-changes stuff I need to use day to day, unfortunately. And there's nothing that works with Final Draft or Movie Magic.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

General UI and images, an iPad 2 and iPad 3 with Retina, the difference is quite visible. Put the same page side-by-side with small text, and the difference is staggering. Not to say the iPad 2 has a bad display, or that the difference is worth it (That's personal preference), but their *IS* a huge difference.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> This Article best explains why my Retina MacBook Pro went back - I am a writer and spend most of my day in Final Draft/Movie Magic Screenwriter or MS Word. Look at how janky MS Word and Dreamweaver look in this screenshot (be sure to click on the image and zoom in for the maximum -retina - effect  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. Those look horrible! lol I never realized how bad that would be. I can't say I blame you for bringing it back. I think I would've as well. Obviously softwares (other than Apples) isn't quite ready for the RMBP. I'm still quite happy with my 11" Air. I get all the retina I want from the new iPad.

Give it time, probably next year everything will have retina.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Here's a hack to get MS Word to display the text properly on a Retina screen. It doesn't fix the UI widgets, just the text:
http://imgur.com/a/0P5KY

This says to me that they're working on Retina support. It's just not completely ready.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Office for Mac 2011 gets Retina display support at last*



> The Microsoft Office team has announced that Office for Mac Retina support is now here in version 14.2.4. This means that Office 2011 will now look sharp and lovely on your Retina Macbook Pro.
> 
> The update is available today and you can get it by checking Microsoft Update or simply wait until AutoUpdate alerts you.


(TheNextWeb)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> *Office for Mac 2011 gets Retina display support at last*
> 
> 
> 
> (TheNextWeb)


Microsoft update doesn't show any updates for me, on vs14.2.3


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

wonderings said:


> Microsoft update doesn't show any updates for me, on vs14.2.3


Download: Microsoft Office 2011 14.2.4 Update - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Can you try updating with this?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Tech Elementz said:


> Download: Microsoft Office 2011 14.2.4 Update - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
> 
> Can you try updating with this?


The update finally saw it today, not that I care to much as I rarely use Office, and its even more rare that I actually use my RMBP screen as I am always plugged into a larger LED.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

wonderings said:


> The update finally saw it today, not that I care to much as I rarely use Office, and its *even more rare that I actually use my RMBP screen* as I am always plugged into a larger LED.


Then why exactly did you buy a rMBP?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Then why exactly did you buy a rMBP?


Speed, I love the flash architecture it, and just overall power and the newest tech to last me a while. I want the option of portability for when I do need it, but power for running CS6. I get this with the RMBP and with the flash drive, things move faster then any computer I have ever had. I bought it for its speed and power, not its screen... which is amazing, just not something I use daily, weekly, or sometimes monthly.

If Apple made a pro mac mini, with some serious power I would probably look at that and a MBA for my portable needs.


----------

